# Cat with Hyperthyroid bad experience with Vidalta



## Mike958) (Dec 18, 2015)

We have a 14 year old cat Izak. We took him to the vets almost two months ago as he had a swelling after being stung by a bee or wasp we think. At the same time we asked the vet about his weight as he's always been thin even though he eats plenty. The vet came back after blood tests saying he had a hyperthyroid and put him of Vidalta 15mg once a day. Before this he had bundles of personality and was fairly active and playful for his age however since putting him on these tablets he's really gone down hill. He turned into a zombie hiding away and sleeping all day. He developed a lump on his throat that the vet said was full of puss. It cleared up for a while then came back. He keeps bringing food back shortly after eating and wheezing terribly when he's been lay down for a while. The vet offered no real help last week except giving him a steroid injection which has done nothing. They've never even said anything about the Vidalta but after reading about a few other cats on these forums suffering after Vidalta we stopped giving him the tablets on Tuesday and he does seem to have perked up quite a bit no longer hiding away quite as much and looking more alert. However this lump (only smallish) is still in his throat causing him to wheeze and bring food back with bile. Usually after bring the food back he is able to carry on eating and keep the rest down as if he has a build up of fluid in his throat which once cleared allows him to eat ok. I'm convinced it's these tablets that have caused all this as he was fine beforehand except for being thin. Has anyone else experience similar things and how long does it take Vidalta to stop affecting our poor cat. We're worried sick.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

My cat turned into a zombie after being on vidalta purely because the dose was way too high, he was taken off them for a week by which time he was back to normal then was started on felimazole at a lower dose. When is your boy due for his next bloods? They should be being checked every 3 weeks until the correct dosage is found. As for the lump though, I have no experience of that with my boy.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

If your vets aren't being helpful, may be it's worth taking him to a specialist. They might try another medication like Matrod mentioned.

It's also worth posting on the feline Hyperthyroid group: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/feline-hyperT/info

My cat had a heart condition and the heart forum was very helpful.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My 17 year old girl has recently been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. She is on Methimazole transdermal gel which is rubbed on the inside of her ear. She has been prescribed a tiny dose, just half a unit but it brought her T4 levels down to normal in 10 days. Because she has such a tiny dose I have not noticed any difference in her behaviour. (She was like Izak and not showing any of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism.) It might be worth exploring as an option if the tablets seem to have too great an effect on your boy. I suppose the lump on his throat may not be connected to the tablets but it is probably worth finding the correct drug dose first to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Mike958) (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies. I've also joined the Yahoo Group that was recommended. Over the past couple of days Izak has made quite a bit of progress in getting better. He is eating a lot better now and keeping the vast majority of food down, only bringing little bits back. However the lump can still be felt at the moment (although I'm sure it's going down in size now) but he is suffering what sounds like a lot of catarrh in his throat, causing him to wheeze and cough and this is normally after he has been asleep or lay down for some time. It sounds strange but on these occasions we give him a little but of food which he brings back along with the frothy catarrh then he seems to be ok and eats the rest of his meal without problem. As this has only happened since being on these Vidalta tablets I'm sure it's got to have been caused by them. He's not been off the tablets a week yet if that helps.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

My cat is hyperthyroid, he's been on Felimazole 5mg, twice a day, for around a year.

Have you been back to the vet or seen a different one? I'd get his bloods done and his heart checked if he's coughing. Being hyperthyroid without any meds will put his heart at risk as well as his kidneys. 

Sorry I have no experience of lumps, mine didn't have one.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I can understand why you took Izak off the vidalta when he was so unwell but he really does need to have his thyroid levels corrected or he could have a heart attack or thromboembolism. This is why I am treating my girl even though she does not have any typical symptoms. I have looked up Carbimazole (Vidalta) which is turned into Methimazole when taken into the cat's body and even 10mg tablets have a 25% greater effect than 5mg tablets of Methimazole itself. It may be that Izak would be better on a lower dose so perhaps you should ask your vet if this is possible. It is often difficult to stabilise hyperthyroid cats when starting medication. I was just lucky with my girl and in view of the dangers of continued high T4 levels, I think you need to concentrate on that and, once it is achieved, possibly with a different medication, you will be able to see if it really is the drug causing the lump or something else entirely.


----------



## Mike958) (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. We have been back to the vets and they weren't much help last time just giving him a steroid injection. We've just thought too we recently had to de-flee the house due to the latest cat to adopt us bringing flees in!! The vet had given us Virbac Prinovox spot on for the cats and Virbac spray for the house. It was around the same time we started on the Vidalta tablets so wondering if it could also be an allergic reaction. We will go back to the vets next week they just don't seem to be the greatest of help


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the issues you've been having with your boy.

I have to say, these symptoms are not typical of the side effects reported with Vidalta. Do we know what exactly this lump is? There have been a few reports of anti-thyroid drugs causing enlargement of the lymph nodes, but the cases described had all of their lymph nodes enlarged, not just one. Obviously hyperthyroidism itself causes a goitre, which in some cats is easily felt as a lump in the throat.

Vidalta can cause tummy upsets, which usually resolve by themselves after a short while as the body adjusts to the medication, and can also cause lethargy. You'd want to ensure that the lethargy isn't because the dose is too high and he has become HYPOthyroid, but this would require a blood test while he is actually receiving the tablets.

If his symptoms are down to the Vidalta, they should resolve once the medication is stopped (though of course he'll still need some treatment for his condition). I wouldn't normally expect any lasting effects except in certain unusual circumstances.

Felimazole and the transdermal methimazole are alternatives, but (provided the dose is correct) I would expect any Vidalta side effects to occur with these too because they contain a different form of the same drug.

I think you should seek a second opinion from another vet if you are that unhappy with the first.


----------



## amoebae (Jan 7, 2016)

My first thought when you mentioned the lump was the goitre that can often be felt in hyperthyroid cats. Hyperthyroidism is overproduction of the thyroid hormone caused by a usually benign tumour on one of the thyroid glands, and that tumour can often be felt at the front of the neck/throat. Don't be alarmed by the word tumour - in the vast, vast majority of cases it is benign.

My cat was on thyroid medication for 2.5 years. He started on Vidalta but it didn't suit him (runny poo), whereas Felimazole worked a lot better. We had some problems ensuring he had the right dose, and he would sometimes dip into being hypothyroid - which is when the hormone levels drop too low - but the overall health implications from hypothyroidism aren't as dangerous or worrying as the ones from hyperthyroidism. With hyperthyroidism the metabolism is sped up, there can be secondary complications with the heart, and obviously things like losing a lot of weight, needing excess water, vomiting, etc. (Interestingly, and annoyingly, hyperthyroidism can mean the kidneys work better than usual - which is why some cats might display kidney problems when their thyroid is brought back under control, but those problems would likely have happened had the cat not developed hyperthyroidism to begin with, the excess hormone production just masked them for a time). With hypothyroidism, really the main worry is diabetes through piling on excess weight, which is something that can be somewhat controlled via good diet choices. They may become sleepier, less interested in playing, but having a hypothyroid cat is preferable to a hyperthyroid cat. Of course, having a cat that has neither condition is the best thing! 

Sadly, my cat was one of the very few whose tumour did become malignant, and he died last summer as it had wrapped around his trachea and started moving into his lymph system. Despite having a good relationship with my vet, regular 6 month check ups, and lots of diagnostics when he started 'hiccupping', it was discovered all too late and surgery to remove it wasn't successful. Now, I reiterate that the thyroid tumour is almost always benign, and I obviously have my own cat's experiences in mind when I'm talking about this and they are not representative of the vast bulk of thyroid cases, but I would always recommend being aware of the lump in the throat and if it's discovered that it is the natural goitre that occurs with hyperthyroid cats make yourself familiar with its size and shape, have a feel of it every so often, and be aware if you notice any changes to the shape, size, or placement.

Of course, another possibility, depending on the type of lump you're feeling, is if your cat has had blood tests taken from its neck a lump at the injection point can be swelling from the trauma of being jabbed by a needle! This should disappear after a day or two though, so if it doesn't it might be worth more investigation.


----------



## Sally P (Nov 9, 2017)

I read this thread 8 weeks ago, after looking up side effects of vidalta. My boy Dylan had been on them 2 weeks and had become very withdrawn the previous 3 days. I took him back to the vets the next morning. Whilst there he did a poo which was black with spots of blood on his blanket. I was told it was a severe reaction to the drug and they admitted him. They didn't call the drug company for advice for 6 hours. 3 hours later they gave him steroids. I phoned twice that day and was told he was comfortable and eating which surprised me as he hadn't eaten the day before I took him in. I rang twice the next morning and was told the same but he was dead by 11.15. The drug company paid for a post mortem and I'm still waiting for the results. I was never told about side effects and felt traumatised by his death especially as I hadn't seen him for 26 hours. I've been told this side effect happens to 1 in 100 cats and feel people ought to know this


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds an especially traumatic one for both you and your cat.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Sally P said:


> I read this thread 8 weeks ago, after looking up side effects of vidalta. My boy Dylan had been on them 2 weeks and had become very withdrawn the previous 3 days. I took him back to the vets the next morning. Whilst there he did a poo which was black with spots of blood on his blanket. I was told it was a severe reaction to the drug and they admitted him. They didn't call the drug company for advice for 6 hours. 3 hours later they gave him steroids. I phoned twice that day and was told he was comfortable and eating which surprised me as he hadn't eaten the day before I took him in. I rang twice the next morning and was told the same but he was dead by 11.15. The drug company paid for a post mortem and I'm still waiting for the results. I was never told about side effects and felt traumatised by his death especially as I hadn't seen him for 26 hours. I've been told this side effect happens to 1 in 100 cats and feel people ought to know this


I'm so sorry to hear this. How awful. I wasn't told about any side effects and my cat is on vidalta. Luckily he is doing very well on it and it has made him so much better but 1 in 100 is far too many and owners definitely should be warned when the drugs are prescribed if this is the case. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Sally P: Sorry to hear this about your boy. It is so awful when you are doing your best for them and it goes wrong. Maybe the PM results will give you some closure and you may find out definitely what was wrong. Saying that, RVC did a PM on mine (he was only six) and we never knew what killed him. I wish you well.
I've had three on Felimazole with no bad effects, but the cats never really looked better, they stayed really skinny, altho' one was on 12.5 mg a day (15 for a short while).


----------



## Sally P (Nov 9, 2017)

ribbon said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. How awful. I wasn't told about any side effects and my cat is on vidalta. Luckily he is doing very well on it and it has made him so much better but 1 in 100 is far too many and owners definitely should be warned when the drugs are prescribed if this is the case. Sorry for your loss


Thank you, 


ribbon said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. How awful. I wasn't told about any side effects and my cat is on vidalta. Luckily he is doing very well on it and it has made him so much better but 1 in 100 is far too many and owners definitely should be warned when the drugs are prescribed if this is the case. Sorry for your loss


Thank you. It's very hard to come to terms with the way he died and the enormous sense of loss. I'm glad your cat is doing well, on viadalta. I have had a discussion today with his vets who said they are now warning of side effects, sadly too late my beautiful boy, but I do feel all vets should warn of possibility.


----------



## Sally P (Nov 9, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Sally P: Sorry to hear this about your boy. It is so awful when you are doing your best for them and it goes wrong. Maybe the PM results will give you some closure and you may find out definitely what was wrong. Saying that, RVC did a PM on mine (he was only six) and we never knew what killed him. I wish you well.
> I've had three on Felimazole with no bad effects, but the cats never really looked better, they stayed really skinny, altho' one was on 12.5 mg a day (15 for a short while).


Thank you. He had only been on them 17 days. PM is inconclusive although anaemia main cause and a reaction to the drug is listed as a possible cause. Sorry for your loss at only 6 yrs too


----------



## Sally P (Nov 9, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds an especially traumatic one for both you and your cat.


Thank you. I'm really struggling with the fact he was at the vets for 26 hours and when I left him he was clinging onto my shoulder cuddling me, yet alert, i called 4 times to be told he was settled and eating well only to be told a few minutes after my last call, in detail he was howling in pain and collapsing then suddenly died


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. I've now had three cats on vidalta, apart from the occasional diarrhoea they've had no other side effects. I have to say when my first cat was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism my vet gave me pages and pages of documentation about vidalta including all possible side effects so some vets are doing this and its saddening you didn't receive this so you could make a more informed decision about which treatment to go with.
Its interesting that the op's cat was started on 15mg, mine have always started on 10mg and then the dose upped from the results of subsequent blood tests, if needed.


----------



## Sally P (Nov 9, 2017)

Arny said:


> So sorry for your loss. I've now had three cats on vidalta, apart from the occasional diarrhoea they've had no other side effects. I have to say when my first cat was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism my vet gave me pages and pages of documentation about vidalta including all possible side effects so some vets are doing this and its saddening you didn't receive this so you could make a more informed decision about which treatment to go with.
> Its interesting that the op's cat was started on 15mg, mine have always started on 10mg and then the dose upped from the results of subsequent blood tests, if needed.


That's interesting to know thank you. I was told today it is impractical to give out side effects of all the tablets we prescribe which I found astonishing. Dylan had seen 5 different vets in 5 weeks and not one of them mentioned side effects. He was only on them 17 days. The side effect caused was severe anaemia which killed him


----------

